# Secure WiFi connection with Gentoo current?

## kwa71

Hello All,

I was wondering if Gentoo was capable of a secure wifi connection before I go through the installation process. Thanks! --kwa71

----------

## Jaglover

There is no Gentoo until you install it, thus the answer is - it depends on installation media you will be using. SystemRescueCD is a popular choice, but if you already have some Linux live CD with wireless support - Ubuntu, whatnot - go ahead and use it.

----------

## kwa71

So that means if I utilize Stage 3, it's at a "bare-bones" level? Meaning: I have to configure it from the ground up? I guess my question now is "How do I configure Secure Wifi w/ Stage 3? Thanks! --kwa71

----------

## Jaglover

Stage 3 is the base for your Gentoo build. It does not connect anywhere, you will be working in chrooted environment. You may find beneficial reading the Handbook before you attempt install.

----------

## steveL

 *kwa71 wrote:*   

> I was wondering if Gentoo was capable of a secure wifi connection before I go through the installation process. Thanks! --kwa71

 Yes, absolutely.

I'd use dhcpcd to manage wpa_supplicant, but you're a while away from there.

----------

